# USPc for a CX4?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am contemplating selling my USPc in 9mm w/ 6 mags... At first, I thought about getting a FNP9, but now I am thinking of selling it for a CX4 carbine. I'm kinda having fun with my PS90 - and it would be nice to have something else that uses cheaper ammo.

The USPc is an excellent gun - but it is a fullsize gun basically, with a compact barrel. And, I never shoot sub 4" barreled guns as well. Our of all my 9mms, I shoot it the leats accurately - of course, if ya have several guns, there will always be one that U shoot less accurately than the rest...

Not sure what I wanna do. Always take a bath on selling HKs in this area. I was hoping to get at least $600 for the whole thing (3 13 round mags and 3 10 round mags)... Just contemplating it right now... What do ya'll think?

(and before I am contacted by PM, *IF* I do sell it, I only sell FTF, not out of state).


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I've gone back and forth on selling my USP too.. now that I have the P99s it just doesn't see much use. But I haven't been able to part with it yet. 

That said, now that you're getting into long guns, why not? If you're not using the USP, why not put it towards something you will use?

Of course that's the rational answer :smt002 

Mostly though, I view my collection as an evolving journey.. trying out new guns I've been interested in, learning from it, and moving on - as opposed to simply amassing a bigger and bigger collection for the sake of having more toys..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I just wonder on the rest of the money I will spend... I'd need a top rail, which is kinda spendy. And, I suppose I can get by on a $30 BSA red dot. But, I'd also need a sling too... And, a bipod, and the bottom and side rail.... It never ends 

I will admit that I hate the stock sights on the CX4, but I think I'd like the gun with a red dot scope on it. I'd really like an ATN reflex sight, but then you're looking at over $130 for that...

I've shot a CX4 two times, but I wish I could try one w/ a red dot on it first...


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

The CX4 is the Beretta carbine? 
I'm not shore if it's worth whats it's worth unless you can obtain one under $500.I like pistol carbines I've been asking about them in rifle forums.(the rifle dude's always suggest a lever action, not a bad idea, it's not me though) In my opinion id' rather get a Hi-point, yes a Hi-Point. If you've handled either of there carbines you'd understand. Ugly but solid as a rock.(WWW.atigunstocks.COM sells a aftermarket frame that's quite attractive and still altogether cost half the price of the Beretta)
I'm personally getting a Kel-Tec as my only long weapon it'll accept my Glock magazines(it accepts many different brands of mags) and fold for storage. 
Food for thought.
CX4 is quite pertty though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the Beretta carbine is the CX4. I have seen them for $525 at gunshows.

I thought about the Keltec, but more than 1 person has told me that ya can't use ear muff hearing protection and the stock sights at the same time - the way ya gotta tilt your head. I would like using Glock mags, however. As, I have several. lso, no way to put a scope on it w/o drilling the receiver, and usually U loose the folding ability then.

I hear all sorts of good stuff about the Hi Point, but I just can't bring myself to buy one...


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

You can add the kel-tec flip scope mount, so you could still fold it. As for the Beretta its just out my price range so I'm a hater. Still the kel-tec accepts the Glock 30+ magazines vs CX4 20rnds max. 
If you can afford it get the Beretta, like i said "It sure is pertty."


PS How do you post pics? No one will teach me.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'd stay away from the Kel-Tec sub 2000. I have one with all the extras and find it to be a real cool looking gun but shooting it is another story. I don't find it fun to shoot and would never use it for defense.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

fattsgalore said:


> You can add the kel-tec flip scope mount, so you could still fold it. As for the Beretta its just out my price range so I'm a hater. Still the kel-tec accepts the Glock 30+ magazines vs CX4 20rnds max.
> If you can afford it get the Beretta, like i said "It sure is pertty."
> 
> PS How do you post pics? No one will teach me.


I almost bought one a few years ago - I looked into it. EVERYONE told me that the folding scope thing doesn't work. U will have to rezero it each and every time U fold the scope to the side. Apparently, it does not work as advertised.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the guy who made my PS90 sling has the sling attachment for the CX4 - only $1675 - then, I could use the strap I have on either gun, and each would have a single point sling... 

I'm really considering it - since that would be a cheap way to have a nice sling for the gun (using past of my existing setup for the PS90). It has a buckle that hooks and unhooks to the strap part that stays on the weapon...

Hmmm.........


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

A_J said:


> Mostly though, I view my collection as an evolving journey.. trying out new guns I've been interested in, learning from it, and moving on - as opposed to simply amassing a bigger and bigger collection for the sake of having more toys..


 Side note here.......
If the feces hits the oscillating atmospheric recirculating apparatus the more "toys" and ammo ya have the better your chances of survival:smt083


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd say not to do it. You WILL take a bath on the H&k on a trade, and the CX4 used to cheaper than a USP. 

Wait 'till you can own both. I hate getting rid of guns, I always regret it later.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I will keep it - I just posted a long story about it here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6293

Yes, I took a bath on the fullsize USp I sold....

It may be a year or longer before I can get a Storm, though. With a kid coming, only gun money I can get is present money from Christmas's and Birthdays. And, I doubt I'll get as much from my parents since they'll have a grandchild soon.

Just trying to save a year of waiting. But, guess I'll have to.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I wouldn't mind trying out the USPc in 9mm. I've been contemplating trading my USPc in 40 for one in a 9mm. I shoot my full sized USP Tactical far better than any of my other guns, except maybe my Taurus PT100. Both of them are the longer barrel models. My USPc makes a dandy carry weapon. Hell, today, I was double carrying my USPc and my Taurus PT145Millenium Pro,(legal in MN), and my shooting buddy asked me if I was carrying.I looked at him with a "WTFO" look and said yeah. He said that he couldn't tell. No printing whatsoever. He carries, too, so he knows what to look for.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I've never been the best w/ sub 4" barrelled guns. That's why I got rid of my Cougar in the mid 1990s. Same deal - fullsize grip buy shorter barrel.

I shoot my compact P99 better than the USPc.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Do it! Especially for $525...

I don't get it people...the CX4 costs less than the PX4...and look at all that material difference. I never understood the attitude of the people who think it costs too much.

I too dislike the stock sites. There is not enough contrast for me. I feel the need to paint the front sight white to give me something easier to aim with.

My friend ordered one last week in 9mm with the 92-style magazine...it is shipping on Monday from Nevada via GROUND to the FFL dealer in Charlotte. My friend seems to think it will get here by the end of the week...but I think it will be Monday of next week.

I work in an industry that relies on shipping...and I have rarely ever received a GROUND package from the west coast in less than 5 business days.

That being said...I really hope he gets it on Friday, because we will be at the range Saturday breaking that mo-fo in!!!

Otherwise, Tuesday is the next opportunity I will have to shoot it...as my range is open on Tuesdays and Thursdays until 7pm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Do it! Especially for $525...
> 
> I don't get it people...the CX4 costs less than the PX4...and look at all that material difference.


Actually, while the PX4 is $499 at my local shop, I have seen them for $425-$435 at Houston gun shows. So, the PX4 is actually cheaper.

But, as per my above thread - I don't think I will do it. If the trigger was a little better, I might. But, it is too close to the PS90 trigger in terms of weight.

I just would like to have the cheaper ammo costs. But, I paid $688 + tax for that USPc, and now I have a total of 6 mags (and we all know HK mags ain't cheap). I'd be lucky to get $625 for it, and would more than likely only get $600 in my area of Texas. Too big of a loss.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, while the PX4 is $499 at my local shop, I have seen them for $425-$435 at Houston gun shows. So, the PX4 is actually cheaper.


Dang...I am living in the wrong state.

Gun shops around here are in the $579 range for the PX4, and I noticed that your local prices are LOWER than average for the Internet...what gives?

You would be hard pressed to find the CX4 under $600 online (although I have done it once)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, a CX4 is $599 at my local shop - but it is a lot cheaper at those shows...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know Ship, what would Jack Bauer say? Doesn't he carry a USP compact? Oh wait, he carries what ever he took off the fourty guys he just killed with the cocktail swizzle stick. :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Funny 

If Jack was smart, he'd have a P99


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Funny
> 
> If Jack was smart, he'd have a P99


I would have to agree that the shoot outs would be shorter with the P99, I mean he can already fire from LA and kill a tango in Detroit. With a P99 it would not be called a shoot out, it would just be called the "shot." :smt082 :smt082

But that said, did you just call Jack Bauer dumb? He's going to get you for that . . . :smt110


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> He's going to get you for that . . . :smt110


Yes, I guess I am in trouble...

:smt100


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I guess I am in trouble...
> 
> :smt100


Relax, you've got the P99...not Jack.


----------

